# First bike - jamis xenith comp vs trek madone 3.1



## KHRONOS_13 (Oct 15, 2011)

i am about to buy my first road bike and dont know much about which is best and all that at the end i will ride both bikes and buy the one i like the most, but i will like to get some opinions in which one has better components and which is better bang for your buck...

Jamis Xenith Comp around $ 1900
jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/road/xenith/12_xenithcomp.html

Trek Madone 3.1 around $ 1850
trek bikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/race_performance/madone_3_series/models

both new out of the box at the LBS.

thanks to everyone for their input.:idea:


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I have never herd of trek but Jamis makes a top shelf bike.
We have the full line at the shop and they are awesome bikes.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Ride both. Both brands make decent bikes; Trek has a good reputation for warranty & after-sales support, too. Riding them should tell you which one you like.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Assuming both suite your intended uses and will fit well, I suggest getting sized/ fitted, riding both out on the roads, back to back, with tire pressures equalized, focusing on fit/ feel, ride and handling. The geo is similar, so overall fit will be a well, but FWIW the Trek's head tube is somewhat taller than the Xenith's in comparable sizes. All else being equal, this allows for a slightly more upright, less aggressive riding position.

Both are reputable brands, but IMO warranty coverage tilts to Jamis with a lifetime warranty on framesets as opposed to Trek's lifetime term on frames and two year on forks. Those who sing the praises of Trek's warranty coverage haven't been paying attention to subtle changes over the past few years. 

Components are close, but I think there are some noteworthy differences: 
- Full CF fork on the Xenith versus alu/ CF on the 3.1
- FSA Gossamer crankset on the Xenith versus SRAM S350 on the 3.1
- PF30 BB on the Xenith versus BB86.5 on the 3.1
- 11-25T cassette on the Xenith versus 12-30T on the 3.1 

JMO's, but the Xenith's full CF fork holds an edge on the 3.1's alu/ CF fork. OTOH, SRAM's S350 crankset trumps FSA's Gossamer. Since Trek has had problems with their full CF BB's, I think the PF30 system used on the Xenith will prove superior. 

Lastly, 'better' between the cassettes simply depends on your fitness/ terrain, but cassettes can be swapped out, so I wouldn't make this alone the centerpiece in my decision.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Trek does have great warranty coverage. Jamis supports its dealers really well. If we ever have a issue with a Jamis product they handle it right away on the shops word it is a warrantable concern. They are top notch.
Trek is good with warranty too. Lord knows they get enough practice.


----------

